# One of the few shot this weekend



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Setup is an 18" orange duo duo band shooting .33cal lead ball


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

The band setup is used bareback style


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Devon minnow said:


> The band setup is used bareback style


Nice shooting!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shooting


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice shot


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice! I would like to see how u hold with that heavier tube pal!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

impressive


----------

